# Mini aus Edelstahl für die Seerose



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Erstmal der Platz


     


Dann mal die Idee.......
 


So dann  mach ich mal ein Probe Stellen

         

so oder so ähnlich wirds wohl werden

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Wenn du die Schüssel noch schön verkleidest wird das was . Bring dir dann ein __ Goldfisch vorbei für die Schnacken Zucht Station die du da baust ...........


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

erst muss es mal fertig werden  , Murhahahahahahhahaaha ich bin ja nicht zu gebrauchen , da muss wohl mein Schwager ran, morgen kommt er mal vorbei

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (11. Apr. 2014)

gute Idee mit dem Kessel - ich bin gespannt, wie es fertig aussieht 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
wenn es so wird wie ich es mir vorstelle dann wirds richtig gut 

mal sehen was mein Schwager so drauf hat 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Nori (12. Apr. 2014)

Ist das ne Rührschüssel aus einer Backstube??

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (12. Apr. 2014)

ja von einem Hubkneter den hab ich letztes Jahr verschrottet......

Gruss Patrick


----------



## misudapi (12. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
na, das nenn ich mal Wiederverwertung a la Patrick!!    
Du hast vielleicht Ideen, einfach klasse. Ich bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Michael H (12. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Und wie sieht's aus ...? Bin gespannt was dein Schwager so drauf hat .......


----------



## Patrick K (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Die  Steine sind auf einer Teichfolie in Zementmörtel gesetzt und der Kessel wurde ins Wasser gesetzt später gibts Fotos

Bis der Mörtel trocknet wurde  ein anderes Projekt vorgezogen . Ich stell euch mal das Projekt " Stelzenhaus " vor
Die Idee
  Der Anfang   
Mein Freund und Helfer  
Mein Schwager  
Die Bauaufsicht  

Gruss Partrick


----------



## Patrick K (13. Apr. 2014)

hier sieht man das Untergestell aus Betonstein

 
hier haben wir meinen "Grossen" beim füllen

 
So könnte das ganze am Schluss aussehen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (13. Apr. 2014)

noch ein bissel Nackt ,aber langsam wirds .................

 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2014)

hi Patrick,

wie viel geht denn in den topf ?


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2014)

ich bin gespannt, wie die zwei Projekte aussehen, wenn sie fertig sind 
Sehr spannend .....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (13. Apr. 2014)

wie war das r x r x 3,14 x h

irgend so was wars doch , oder?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Apr. 2014)

Volumen = Pi*r²*h

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Patrick K (13. Apr. 2014)

Sag ich doch , gut wenn das so stimmt dann

0,4 X 0,4 X 3,14 X 0,4 = 200 L

Der Kneter wo der Kessel drauf war war für 120 Kilo Teig

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Apr. 2014)

Sollte schon stimmen, auch wenn Mathe nie ein Freund war


----------



## Patrick K (13. Apr. 2014)

mmmmmh  Berufschule ist schon 25 Jahre her 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (14. Apr. 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das ganze nächste Woche aussieht da bekomme ich die dafür vorgesehene Bepflanzung wird sicher sehr sehr grün zwischen den Steinen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (14. Apr. 2014)

Morsche

Wird doch das Teil

Zumindest kannste deinen Schwanker was heißen , meiner hat Angst vor der Arbeit , den kannste zu nix gebrauchen ...


----------



## Patrick K (14. Apr. 2014)

direkte  klare kurze Anweisungen dann klappt das auch mit deinem Schwager

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (15. Apr. 2014)

mmmh ein paar Steine weiter  , mehr Pflanzen hab ich leider nicht nächste Woche kommt nachschub 

mal sehen was kommt ,vielleicht wird dann weiter angebaut 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (15. Apr. 2014)

das sieht jetzt schon wirklich klasse aus 
allerdings fehlt noch der "Ausstieg", falls mal ein Vogel reinfällt, der das für eine Tränke hält....

.und wie es aussieht, kommst Du auch gerade auf den "Minigeschmack"?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (15. Apr. 2014)

Ausstieg brauch ich nicht ich hab mich für eine Schnappschildkröde entschieden , Freu mich echt auf nächste Woche wenn das Pflanzenpaket kommt 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Maximoto (15. Apr. 2014)

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. 
Sowas würde mir ja auch gefallen, aber erstmal am richtigen Teich weitermachen


----------



## Patrick K (15. Apr. 2014)

OK. das mit der Schnappie war nur ein Witz ich werde mal sehen was mir einfällt .
Schön das euch der Kessel gefällt, wenn das Teil nicht ein paarTausend €uronen kosten würde, man kommt nur übers verschrotten günstig rann
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Apr. 2014)

Der Vogel kann doch am Rand landen & trinken. Selbst wenn, würde er wieder heraus kommen.
In der freien Natur hat er auch keine Treppe zum wieder heraus klettern.

Wird doch Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Der Vogel kann doch am Rand landen & trinken. Selbst wenn, würde er wieder heraus kommen.


 Nein kommt er nicht, auch Mäuse oder Igel schaffen so einiges zu erklettern......Ist unschön die Kadaver zu entsorgen.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
Mäuse mmmh Vögel und Igel täten mir leid, ich werde was passendes finden ich hab auch schon eine Idee ich werde eine Rebe reinhängen also für Pfälzer ähn "Wingertknorze" vielleicht auch zwei

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (16. Apr. 2014)

@ Alfii ..in der Natur gibt es in der Regel keine Gewässer, die rundum absolut glatte, senkrechte Wände haben. 
Besonders Jungvögel, die gerade flügge geworden sind, fallen schon mal in solche Bottiche. Und auch Altvögel 
können bei unglücklichen Lichtverhältnissen mit entsprechender Spiegelung einen Landeplatz vermuten, wo keiner ist. 

Abgesehen davon sinkt in solchen Behältern der Wasserstand immer wieder mal ab. Da können dann sogar __ Frösche ertrinken. 
Ich habe 2 x aus den Tränkebottichen der Pferde im Sommer tote Vögel rausgefischt. 
Seither gibt es in jedem Bottich einen toten Ast, der Teile unter Wasser hat und wo der Rest oben schwimmt. 
Daran können alle Tiere wieder rausklettern - auch wenn der Wasserstand fällt.

@ Patrick... das mit der Weinrebe finde ich ja eine tolle Idee 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2014)

Hi,
da muss ich Kirstin recht geben. Habe auch schon Spatzenkinder aus Maurerbütten retten müssen. Vor dem Ertrinken und vor vierbeinigen "Erstrettern".


----------



## Patrick K (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 
hier im Süden sind die Vögel wohl schlauer wir haben seit den 70gern Pferde und dem entsprechend Wasserbütten ich hab da nie einen Vogel drin gefunden 

Aber egal zur beruhigung aller, ich hab einen Ausstieg kreiert,  der so zumindest vorübergehend den Ertrinkungsschutz gewährleistet

             

Ich such weiter und werde sicher noch  was passenderes finden

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (17. Apr. 2014)

Braaaav


----------



## Patrick K (17. Apr. 2014)

noch etwas Wolfstrapp gefunden......................

        

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 

Muß auf alle Fälle noch ein Feinmaschiges Netz drüber , das auch kein Bux Züngler ( wie auch immer die Heißen ) reinfallen kann .


----------



## Patrick K (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 
Mein Sohn und sein Freund , hatten eigentlich einen anderen Plan für den Kessel..............




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlGM07rpJe4_


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (19. Apr. 2014)

....dann mußt Du ihnen wohl jetzt ein U-Boot kaufen...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2014)

Nix U-Boot
nee neee die haben als entschädigung das Stelzenhaus bekommen, wenn es auch noch nicht fertig ist , das dauert sicher noch 2-3 Wochen 

Frohe Ostern Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2014)

So wieder eine Woche ins Land gezogen , die Pflanzen scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen der __ Froschbiss wächst und gedeiht und selbst die Seerose kommt langsam in Schwung , die erst 10 cm sind  gepackt
 

Nachschub ist auch eingetroffen (Schwertlillien)

 
für das Stezenhaus ist eine 3,2 meter lange Kunsstoffrutsche in meiner Werkstatt gefunden worden  (was da so alles rumliegt)
  mal sehen ,vielleicht mach ich da eine Wasserutsche draus

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (27. Apr. 2014)

...eine Wasserrutsche in den Kessel mit dem Froschbiß...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (27. Apr. 2014)

Das würde dennen gefallen , da wäre aber nix mer mit Seerose

die wächst wie frisch gedüngt , schaut selber, gut 15 cm heute und schon ist sie an der Wasseroberfläche

 

 juhu und ich dachte schon die will nicht mehr so richtig 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (27. Apr. 2014)

Gratuliere, zu dem erfolgreichen Kleinprojekt


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Apr. 2014)

Ganz schön flott unterwegs die kleine, davon kann ich bei meiner nur träumen 
Ist das ne neue oder ne alt eingesessene?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 
Die hab ich auf dem letzten HGTT im Saarland von Geli (Sternenstaub)bekommen ,Danke nochmal , 2013 nach dem wieder einsetzen, hat sie leider alle Blüten abgeworfen , Blätter wuchsen auch 2013 reichlich 

Ich hoffe das 2014 wenigstens ein paar Blüten kommen , ich weis immernoch nicht welche Farbe die Blüte hat

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (5. Mai 2014)

So einige Tage sind ins Land gezogen , auch wenn einige sehr frisch waren , wuchs es doch relativ gut an
           

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Patrick,

Glückwunsch zum grünen          (... wo is der grüne Daumen geblieben ?)


----------



## Sternenstaub (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Patrick,

die Seerose müsste den Blättern nach die __ James Brydon sein und die blüht in dunkelpink.
Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch dass sie es auch ist aber ich bin mir schon ziemlich sicher.

LG Geli


----------



## Sternenstaub (5. Mai 2014)

mal sehen ob die besser sind


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo
 

'Na wer hat sie entdeckt........................








  Da isse ja ,die kleine ,mal sehen was draus wird.............

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2014)

...ist das eine Kaulquappe hinten an der Wand? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2014)

Ähhhhmmmmmm lass mich kurz überlegen , nein

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (12. Mai 2014)

Patrick
Das ist ja wirklich UNFASSBAR,
was deine "kleine" Schüssel, in so kurzer Zeit hergibt
Gratuliere dir , ein wenig neidvoll zwar , aber doch von Herzen
Gruß Bine


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Mai 2014)

Nicht schlecht, das die Pflanzen so wachsen..
Hinken meine noch gut hinterher.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo
So heut war Bombenwetter,genau richtig um das Stelzenhausweiter zu bauen. Obwohl wir erst um 15 Uhr anfingen,  sind wir sehr weit gekommen.
Hier haben wir natürlich weite Bilder vom Baufortschritt ,meinem Schwager sei der Dank

                                

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (20. Mai 2014)

Na wer sitzt den da in der Sonne ?

      

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zebragras (20. Mai 2014)

Hi,
wir bauen auch gerade ein stelzenhaus für die kids und nen miniteich. 
Sag wo hast du denn deine pflanzen bestellt.
mir fehlt noch __ froschbiss und oder __ wasserlinsen und __ hornkraut.

glg


----------



## Patrick K (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Ich sammel die schon die letzten drei Jahre, sind zum Teil von meinen User besuchen 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/user-treffen-user.36775/

dann wieder von Teichtreffen und von den Frühjahrs Putz meiner Teichfreunde ( Mitch , Friedhelm, Joerg)

Irgend wann , ich hoffe dieses Jahr noch werde ich meinen BBF weiter bauen dann werde ich diesen damit bepfanzen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2014)

Ei gugg und klotz und siehe da, schon  sind die ersten Blüten da.............  
die blüht im Kessel und die anderen in der Bütt, die Seerose kommt so wie es aussieht  am Wochenende..............

        


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Hopsing (24. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> So wieder eine Woche ins Land gezogen , die Pflanzen scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen der __ Froschbiss wächst und gedeiht und selbst die Seerose kommt langsam in Schwung , die erst 10 cm sind  gepackt
> Anhang anzeigen 130393
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Hallo,

was ist denn bitte das kleine "Klee" neben dem Froschbiss?


----------



## Patrick K (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

Das ist Teichgrütze
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleine_Wasserlinse

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (24. Mai 2014)

Hi Patrick,
schau mal das war unser Stelzenhaus,.
 
Mittlerweile leider unbewohnt, nicht so hoch auf __ Stelzen wie euer neues Haus,
aber auch selber gemacht.
Die Mädels, liebten es sehr.
Grüße Bine


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bine

Schönes Stelzi, das glaub ich das das einen Spass gemacht hat.
Ich hätte bedenken wegen der Dachziegel , mein Stelzi steht ziehmlich frei ,da hat der Wind leichtes spiel aber wozu gibt es Spaxx
Aber weiter zum Mini , trotz nächte langer Regen und tagsüber kaum Sonne blüht es an allen Ecken und die Seerose steht auch in den Startlöchern 

          

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo 
Heute Morgen sah sie noch so aus 

 


aber nach fast drei Wochen Anlauf hat sie es  doch fast gepackt 


 



hier noch mal drei Knospen in Reihe


 


auch andere Schönheiten blühen dieses Jahr wieder

 


Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## SKIPPI (31. Mai 2014)

Wunderschön, Patrick! 

*mir mein Mantra aufsag - Hab Geduld, es wird schon bald blühen, hab Geduld...- *


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

es ist soweit  7Wochen von der Idee

 

bis zur ersten Blüte 

 

ein schönes Ergebniss wie ich finde,da hat sich die "Arbeit" und Geduld gelohnt

 


 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Sternenstaub (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Patrick,
na da habe ich doch recht gehabt schön blüht sie ich wünsche dir noch ganz viel Freude mit ihr.

LG Angelika


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Geli

ja , __ James Brydon könnte hinkommen , ist eine wunderschöne blüte  Danke nochmal

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Flusi (5. Juni 2014)

hallo Patrick,
Dein Teichlein ist echt ein Knaller, echt toll
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Patrick K (6. Juni 2014)

DANKE 
ja, ist echt schön anzuschauen , obwohl ich eigentlich nicht viel mache , ich schau halt nur zu  wie`s wächst
und das macht es, nur zu gut

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2014)

Die Sonne scheint , der Kessel blüt und das Grünzeug wächst

 

die Seerose gibt ihr bestes

 

na da hat sich doch eine VERSTECKT

 

Gruss aus der sonnigen Pfalz , Patrick


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2014)

das sieht ja phantastisch aus - ich wette, der Kessel hat Euren Eingang gigantisch aufgewertet, oder? 

....wo hat sich wer versteckt?......bin wohl etwas blind

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2014)

Aufgewertet mmmmh ja kann man so sagen , auf jedenfall bunter und interesanter, 

kommt ja noch ein Vordach dran irgendwann 

und versteckt hat sich die Blüte der Seerose im Grün der Pflanzen


Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2014)

Hi Patrick,

die gelben Blüten sind doch von der Gauklerblume ?


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo mitch

Ja gelbe Gauglerblume kommt hin ,bekannt sind auch __ Papageienfeder , Tannenwedel , Wolfstrapp , so wie eine Binse
ABER was sind die anderen für welche ???
Könnte __ Bachbunge und __ Hornkraut sowie Pfeikraut sein ,Was seht ihr so an Pflanzen  in und an meinem Mini, ich setz mal Bilder rein mal sehen ihr mir da helfen könnt 


B1    B2  B3  B4  B5  
B6  B7  B8  B9  B10  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2014)

Also __ Froschbiss , Wasserlinse sowie Schwertlillie sind auch bekannt  B7 könnte die __ Bachbunge sein und B8 der Gewöhnlicher __ Blutweiderich , B1 das Breitblättriges __ Pfeilkraut , oder ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> B7 könnte die __ Bachbunge sein


 Reibe mal am Blatt. __ Wasserminze bei B7 ?


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2014)

Danke hab ich gerade , also B7 ist __ Wasserminze

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2014)

Kann ja jeder mit Zitat weitermachen



Patrick K schrieb:


> B1  __ Pfeilkraut Anhang anzeigen 133203 oben noch ein Blatt __ Froschlöffel
> 
> B2 __ PapageienfederAnhang anzeigen 133204
> B3 TannenwedelAnhang anzeigen 133205 mit __ Froschbiss
> ...


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2014)

B8 im Vodergrund steht ein Tannenwedel, B4 ist Wolfstrapp, B3 ist __ Papageienfeder, mich interessiert die kleinere Pflanze dahinter und das müsste die __ Bachbunge sein

  zumindest nach den Blüten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (11. Juni 2014)

Hi Patrick,
ich bin zwar kein Meister in der Pflanzenbestimmung,
aber eins weiß ich sicher!
Dein Minibecken ist Pflanzenmäßig, der absolute Hammer...
Gratuliere dir zu deinem grünen  Daumen
LG Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> mich interessiert die kleinere Pflanze dahinter und das müsste die __ Bachbunge sein
> zumindest nach den Blüten


Das würde ich auch so sehen.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juni 2014)

Danke Bine ,danke Totto
Wo sind denn die Pflanzenexperten ,keiner da der die Pflanzen bestimmen kann?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juni 2014)

Keiner einen Plan , Schade

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juni 2014)

B5 und B6 könnten Zungenhahnenfuss sein

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Schade erstmal das mir mit den Pflanzen kaum jemand weiter half, naja ich werde irgendwann dahinter steigen
Rings um den Mini blüht es und der Mini selbst haut eine Blüte nach der anderen raus EINFACH WUNDERSCHÖN
  
  
  
  
  
  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (29. Juni 2014)

ich hätte Dir ja gern geholfen...aber ich kenne das meiste bei mir nichtmal mit Namen...

Sieht super aus bei Dir 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lotta (29. Juni 2014)

Sieht wirklich richtig klasse aus Patrick


----------



## Flusi (29. Juni 2014)

moin Patrick,
die Pflanze auf dem ersten und zweiten Bild ist eine Passionsblume. Extrakte dieser Pflanze helfen bei Schlafstörungen,
(was Du aber sicher nicht wissen wolltest); 
die auf dem dritten Bild kenne ich nicht mit Namen, auf dem vierten müßte eine Lilienart sein.
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Patrick K (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo
an die Miniteich-Besitzer die auch in Facebook sind, ihr dürft (wenn ihr wollt)gerne beitreten
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1456567994606378/?fref=ts

Gruss Patrick


----------



## toschbaer (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Patrik,

sieht gut aus Dein Mini!
Wenn wir uns sehen, werde ich Dir weiterhelfen!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Patrick K (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Friedhelm 
falls wir uns beim FTT 2014 verpassen, vielleicht in 2015 beim Teichtreffen, muss mal mit meiner Frau sprechen ob wir das hinbekommen ,schliesslich sind  die Würfel ja neu gefallen , zumindest was meine Gesundheit angeht

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Harry (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Patrick. 
Sehr schön bewachsen dein Mini. 
Klasse! 
Hast du die Pflanzen in Körbe eingesetzt oder hast du im gesamten Kübel Bodengrund?
Gruß Harry


----------



## Patrick K (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Harry , Danke 

Ausser der Seerose sitzt alles einfach in einem halb runden Pflanzkorb, der zwischen dem Weinreben befestigt ist, __ Froschbiss und __ Entengrütze schwimmen nur drauf rum , im Kessel ist keinerlei Bodengrund 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo
es wurde mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt
       
Morgen gibt es Bilder vom ganzen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (6. Nov. 2014)

So ich hab mal ein paar Steine besorgt und einfach mal an ihren zukünftigen Platz gestellt
  
  
sieht doch schon fast so aus wie auf der Skizze 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (6. Nov. 2014)

So schon sind sie an Ort und Stelle
  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2014)

sodele Netz und Kleber sind auch drauf , Aussen und Innen , Morgen wir gestrichen (wenn es trocken ist) 
  


  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (10. Nov. 2014)

Hallo
bei diesem Wetter ist das trocknen wohl nicht ganz so leicht ,egal was soll es, ein Tag mehr oder  weniger , nun der Putz ist gestrichen und das Seitenteil eingesetzt , noch einige kleinigkeiten und der Winter kann kommen 
  
  
Morgen noch die Scheiben sauber machen und noch ein wenig Farbe verteilen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (10. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Sieht doch schon mal geil aus .

Endlich nicht mehr im Regen stehn beim Rauchen drauße ....


----------



## Patrick K (17. März 2015)

Neues Jahr ,neues Glück ,es geht wieder los ,auf ein schönes (Mini) Teichjahr
  
  
  
  
  
die Pflanzen haben den lauen Winter sehr gut überstanden ,nur das Totholz musste ich durch ein neues ersetzen .
Ich werde die hälfte der __ Entengrütze in meinen Koiteich werfen mal sehen wie lange sie diesmal schwimmt, bis sie als Grünfutter endet.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2015)

Ja knapp 22°c , wegen mir kann es  losgehen 

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (10. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde
Im moment macht sich diese Pflanze bei mir in den Kübeln breit
, vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen welche das ist ...................
 
   
(ich meine nicht die __ Entengrütze)
Hurra , auch in den tiefen des Kessels tut sich was............


 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kuni99 (10. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

das ist leicht herauszufinden: Vor einen Spiegel stellen, "Bäh" sagen und überlegen, was diesen Blättern ähnlich sieht.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Patrick K (10. Apr. 2015)

Ah Gaumensegelpflanze, Danke Kai


----------



## Patrick K (16. Apr. 2015)

Juhu der erste __ Froschbiss...........

  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Patrick, wie weit ist denn nun dein miniteich?  Kannst du nochmal ein Foto schicken? 
Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

mmmh die __ Entengrütze wächst wie Sau,der Rest wartet auf irgend was.........

 


ja gut, 7 Seerosenblätter und ein wenig __ Froschbiss  sind auch da

In den Kübeln ist alles so wie immer
 

  
 
 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (11. Mai 2015)

Meine Seerose hatte einen Weg von fast 80cm hinter sich, noch drei Tage vermutete ich, dann ist sie an der Oberfläche..... dann war sie weg. 

Ich schau jetzt deine an


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

Aber net mit de Finger gugge


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

Ich werde morgen mal die __ Entengrütze komlett in den Koiteich werfen, ich hab zwar schon einen halben Eimer im Koipool entsorgt aber das Zeug ist schlimmer wie äh Abortmick

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Gestern Abend war sie noch geschlossen ,heute blüht sie 
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (12. Mai 2015)

Oh wie fein, solch eine haben wir auch eingesetzt. Ich habe allerdings wenig Hoffnung,  dass dieses Jahr noch was blüht, sieht alles so mickrig aus.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Hab ich letztes Jahr auch gedacht ,dann auf einen Schlag kam das Grün und die Blüten 

Geduld ist angesagt
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Hab's erst gar nicht gemerkt , das die bei mir Heute morgen im Pflanzenfilter auch Aufgegangen sind ...


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo 

Na was macht sich den da auf den weg nach oben ?

  

Die Grütze ist VOLL hartnäckig .......

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (26. Mai 2015)

Ist ja auch ein Getümmel das Zeug los zu werden...


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2015)

Ich hab sicher schon einen 5L Eimer voll in den Koiteich geworfen ,die machen die innerhalb von ein paar Stunden platt ,aber die zwischen den Pflanzen, sind so verwurzelt das man die anderen Pflanzen mit rauszieht  GRRRRRRRR

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo 
Ich hab mit meinem Bruder ein kleines Wasserspielbecken gebaut ......

  
  
  
sieht doch ganz gut aus ....
Gruss Patrick


----------



## lollo (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

du meinst bestimmt "einePferdetränke", da steht doch ein Pferd daneben.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Mai 2015)

Hahahahaha

Das waren die Enkelkinder von meinem Bruder ,zum Glück waren nur die Mädchen da  ,sonst wären da sicher noch ein paar Traktoren und ein paar LKWs und Bagger

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (30. Mai 2015)

Sieht hübsch aus. Steht das nun bei dir oder deinem Bruder. Ich baue meiner Schwiegermutter auch noch sowas heimlich ins Beet ;-)


----------



## Patrick K (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo 
Der steht bei meinem Bruder, ich steh mehr auf gelben Sandstein

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
der Mini kommt langsam in Schwung ,das Grün ist innerhalb 2-3 Tage um ca. 5 cm gewachsen (wird auch langsam Zeit). Um den Mini wächst alles wie gewohnt .......

  
  
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2015)

Heute ist es mal wieder soweit , die Rose blüht.....
  
  
  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (21. Juni 2015)

Weiter geht`s .......

Die Wände wurden verputzet und die nächste Seerosenblüte ist im Mini......

  
  
  
die Clematis ist auch wieder am start....
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

so die Pflanzen kamen spät aber nun ist es soweit die ersten blühen

  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo, Neues Jahr selbes Bild , naja fast die Seerose ist noch nicht so weit aber die Gaukler blüht schon kräftig. Der Zungen Hanenfus ist auch bald soweit in den Bütten rundum blüht auch schon die Taglilie , das Koifutter wuchert auch ( Wasserlinse) Salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2016)

Hi 
Mal wieder ein kleines Update 
        in und um den Mini 
Salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (10. Sep. 2016)

Hi , ich glaub ich brauch ne Motorsense
Aktuelles vom Mini.....
       
Die Pasionsblume hatte sicher 300 eher 500 dieser Blüten
   
Gruss aus de Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (10. Sep. 2016)

Hier sieht man wie die Pasionsblume sich dieses Jahr Platz verschafft hat

  
Eine herrliche Pflanze mit enormer Blühfreude..... die Ranken sind sicher 9 Meter lang


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (11. Sep. 2016)

Patrick du hast ja einen richtig grünen Daumen  von deiner kleinen Seerose ist aber leider nix mehr zu sehen. 

LG Heike


----------



## Patrick K (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Heike , 
Danke  nun ja da die Seerose sehr früh blüht stehen sich die Pflanzen eigentlich nicht im Weg aber ich werde mal den Wolfsttapp zurück schneiden
 LG in den Nord Osten  Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (25. Sep. 2016)

Hallo
 hab das schöne Wetter genutzt um mal etwas Ordnung zu machen . Als der Wolfstrapp weniger wurde,  sah man erstmal wieder das Glas klare Wasser im Mini, auch das __ Hornkraut (denk ich) hat sich unter dem Gewucher sehr Wohl gefühlt , naja über die olle Gaumensegler Pflanze brauch ich ja nichts zu sagen , die wächst wie immer im Kreis.......
        
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (17. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde....
Lang, lang iss es her..... aber einiges hat die Hitze überstanden 
  
  
Glasklar und nicht eine Mückenlarve.....
           

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (17. Aug. 2018)

Es lebt


Ähhhhh







Er lebt 




Und was macht der Rest an Pfützen


----------



## Patrick K (17. Aug. 2018)

Hallo 
Ich komm ja nur noch sporadisch an die Teiche , mal sehen Sonntag bin ich mal wieder in der Nähe .....vielleicht reicht die Zeit um ein paar Fotos zu machen 

Gruss an Alle .....Patrick


----------

